# Mamiya C33



## yellowjeep (Jul 4, 2008)

Well I got the C33 (6 business days) and ran a roll of FP4 thought it. I don't know how much I like the film but I do like the camera alot. None of the shots are great but I wanted to share one because I liked the tones. The reversed image and having to deal with parallax is going to take some getting used too.




clicking the photo takes you to the rest of the set

Few other thoughts. This was my first 120 effort and unknown to me my C33 is a late model that can take 220 as well so the film markers are in a different place than the manual says. Lost a frame there. I also misloaded the reel and the first few shots were toast. Live and lean I suppose


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 4, 2008)

I always wanted to pick up a TLR.  The romance that I always feel with photography when dreaming about cameras.  Yeah, I know, how cornball.


----------



## Early (Jul 4, 2008)

Sweet ride, and nice shots!  Now you'll have to stock up on lenses, and the prism.

BTW, what lens did you get with it?


----------



## yellowjeep (Jul 4, 2008)

I got the 80 f2.8 chrome verson. I don't know how bad I really want a prism or the porroflex I really kinda like the WLF. As far as lenses I would love a 65 and a 135.


----------



## compur (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, I like waist level finders too.

The Mamiya TLRs are great cameras.


----------



## AndrewG (Jul 7, 2008)

I had the basic C220 back in the 80's and I loved the thing; the huge, 3D image on the screen and the incredibly detailed and crisp pictures which digital cameras can only dream about!


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 8, 2008)

Like 3D images, look through a 4x5.  It's like watching TV.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jul 8, 2008)

Only then they are upside down 

I ran a cross a Speed Graphic yesterday with 2 holders and a polaroid back for $150.  It was pretty ratty and the front element of the lens was dislodged otherwise I would have bought it. The image on the ground glass was awesome though


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 10, 2008)

christopher walrath said:


> I always wanted to pick up a TLR.  The romance that I always feel with photography when dreaming about cameras.  Yeah, I know, how cornball.



Not at all.

I keep my extra Yashica MAT 124g on my desk just to play with.  

And an old Weston light meter too!  :lmao::lmao:


----------

